# More Trent Pictures!



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope you're not too tired of them!

About 5:30 a.m. He just went outside to go potty, and we went back to my room as I tried to catch a bit more sleep.









"Mmm... Mommy dwopped a piece of ham heres the other dway. Me shtill shmell it." (love the tail curl!)









"I so handswome"









"Why of COURSE I'll pwose for camerwa pwic - hey, is thwat a bwumble bwee?"


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

"Mommy, watch the fur, pwease. I gots to look nice for that Bworder Collie thar"









"RAWR! RAWR! My tug! MIINE!"









Me: "Nice movement picture, Trent!" Trent: *steps on/strangulates rubber snake*


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent sitting pretty for his raw bone









First raw bone! Trent: *yumyumyum.* "Eat this quick 'fore Mommy twakes it"









Trent: *flwops* Me: "Very dignified, Trent" (yes, I do have flowered bed covers. There is a good reason for that, I promise)









That's it for now!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

What a cutie patootie!! I love him!!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

NEVER will get tired of Trent pictures! Love that last one. He's so cute!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

love how he's beginning to get the regal signature GSD look! What a cute boy! Even cuter than what I expected


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

He's just too handsome!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Hes so cute.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I was so glad to see this thread! Of course we're not tired of pictures of this little doll! Don't be ridiculous! He's just scrumptious! I love him!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Darn more cute Trent pics? Are you SURE you don't want me to take him off your hands? lol. He's a cutie, I love the expression in his eyes. He's making me miss my GSDs...


----------



## mjmartin01 (May 5, 2009)

how old is he? he is so stickin' cute


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is getting so big already! It's so fun to watch a puppy grow. Makes me want one myself..NOT  But I would love to play with him.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Trent is definitely a cutie, sure, keep that puppy fever burning lol.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone... he is definitely just full of personality. He has already mastered the "sometimes I _really_ worry about you" look, and gets major zoomies. Crazy pup 

I think he was 10 weeks and 2 days when I took those pictures. He'll be 11 weeks this Friday. 

Maliraptor, I think he'll be a perfect Schutzhund dog! I definitely asked for a lower drived dog, but sometimes I wonder. Trent likes to demonstrate his SchH potential by biting on my sleeves and refusing to let go at all costs.

When I say I'm taking pictures of his day-to-day progress, I'm not exaggerating. I used to walk around with a wallet and an cellphone in my pocket. Now whenever I reach in, I pull out a camera, spare batteries, and a handfull of Milkbones!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

hes just about a week or so younger than my husky pup!
such a gorgeous boy you have!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Maliraptor, I think he'll be a perfect Schutzhund dog! I definitely asked for a lower drived dog, but sometimes I wonder. Trent likes to demonstrate his SchH potential by biting on my sleeves and refusing to let go at all costs.
> 
> When I say I'm taking pictures of his day-to-day progress, I'm not exaggerating. I used to walk around with a wallet and an cellphone in my pocket. Now whenever I reach in, I pull out a camera, spare batteries, and a handfull of Milkbones!


LOL oh the fun of a GSD puppy! Are you planning on playing around in schutzhund at all?

I'll watch for more pics, love seeing him.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Since I cannot have a GSD right now, I can live through your pictures!  He is precious.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

What a handsome boy! He is growing so much. It always happens so fast.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Maliraptor said:


> LOL oh the fun of a GSD puppy! Are you planning on playing around in schutzhund at all?


Not with Trent. Him being my first dog, and me being a high school student, I don't feel like I can make the commitment, and I would not want to join the Schutzhund club and end up doing zip. But I will _definitely_ be getting into Schutzhund later when I get my second dog. It's really the most amazing sport I have ever seen, and I would love nothing more than to be able to train for Schutzhund. For now, I'll just have to live with browsing through pictures and videos, and exchanging e-mails with members of the local Schutzhund club.



Foyerhawk said:


> Since I cannot have a GSD right now, I can live through your pictures!  He is precious.


Thank you! I think living vicariously through forum members was the only thing keeping me from going crazy when I didn't have a dog. 

Huh, "when I didn't have a dog" feels like centuries ago already! Now I can't imagine life without Trent.



MarleysGirl said:


> What a handsome boy! He is growing so much. It always happens so fast.


'So fast' is such an understatement! I checked his collar and adjusted it today so it would be looser around his neck. I remembered that only 2-3 weeks ago his collar had been so loose he could have probably slipped it off.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

He looks great. Starting to look GSD-like.. because as I've said before I don't think young GSD puppies look anything like GSDs. LOL.

What are your plans for him? Bet he'd be great at some dog sport, even if SchH isn't for you right now.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

>


All time favorite! He is growing up into a handsome dude


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! Once he warms up to the camera, he's a total ham. 

I definitely think he's getting more GSD-like, and more people have stopped asking me if he's a husky or if he's purebred and know right away! I still feel like he's growing too fast. I think in the future we'll try some agility classes, just for fun and to give him something to do.


----------

